# Skydiving in Dubai



## subterminal (Nov 30, 2010)

I just wanted to let you all know about the most fun I've had here in Dubai since I arrived here a few months ago...Skydiving over the Palm Jumeriah! Skydive Dubai is right down by the marina and JBR. They took us up to 13000' above the city and we jumped out of an airplane...wow!! The rush was indescribable. I've been struggling to find really fun things to do here (I've only been here three months) and this one topped the charts! It was a tad bit expensive, (I paid 1700 Dhs for the jump AND a DVD/pictures) but I'm hooked now! They have another facility for training in the desert out of town, and I'm thinking about taking lessons now!
I stumbled across the place accidentally after getting lost trying to find Barastis...Am I the last one to know about this place or am I just ignorant? 
Maybe if enough people are interested we can organize a trip for expats!?? I know I'll go again (next paycheck though!  )
cheers!
c


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

subterminal said:


> I just wanted to let you all know about the most fun I've had here in Dubai since I arrived here a few months ago...Skydiving over the Palm Jumeriah! Skydive Dubai is right down by the marina and JBR. They took us up to 13000' above the city and we jumped out of an airplane...wow!! The rush was indescribable. I've been struggling to find really fun things to do here (I've only been here three months) and this one topped the charts! It was a tad bit expensive, (I paid 1700 Dhs for the jump AND a DVD/pictures) but I'm hooked now! They have another facility for training in the desert out of town, and I'm thinking about taking lessons now!
> 
> *I am so jealous!! Although I am afraid of heights, I am also a bit of a daredevil (how can that combo be possible?) and would LOVE to do this!!! I actually leaned out and cleaned the outside of my balcony glass last week, a major triumph!!*
> 
> ...


*I would absolutely love to. Count me in! My only potential problem is my work schedule; I am out of town every other week. But on the bright side, I have every other week off!* :clap2:


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I really would like to try this! It's been my dream for long time...
Some friends told me there's another club in UMQ, obviously it's much better cheaper than Dubai


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> I really would like to try this! It's been my dream for long time...
> Some friends told me there's another club in UMQ, obviously it's much better cheaper than Dubai


Plus you can hit Barracuda while you're up there! :clap2:


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

DubaiATC said:


> Plus you can hit Barracuda while you're up there! :clap2:


I hope not literally????

Good luck to you, think you need balls of steel to do that i will keep my feet firmy on terra firma, i get all the adrenaline rush i need everyday up and down SZR to wo and from work thank you very much!


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Laowei said:


> I hope not literally????


Nahh, I meant "stop by and purchase some items"


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

DubaiATC said:


> Nahh, I meant "stop by and purchase some items"


Think i would have to 'stop by' and consume a lot of the said items before strapping a bedsheet to my back and jumping out of a plane a 5000ft


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

subterminal said:


> ...and I'm thinking about taking lessons now!


If you are going to the lesson stage and need equipment, contact me as I have some for sale - if you are same size.

Years ago, I took the accelerated course there and had agreat time.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

OMUQ has been closed due to security reason for well over 18 months now. Horizon took over opps there and so far as I hear from them it remains closed, unless something recent has happened.


----------



## wendywang518 (Feb 13, 2011)

*hi*



subterminal said:


> I just wanted to let you all know about the most fun I've had here in Dubai since I arrived here a few months ago...Skydiving over the Palm Jumeriah! Skydive Dubai is right down by the marina and JBR. They took us up to 13000' above the city and we jumped out of an airplane...wow!! The rush was indescribable. I've been struggling to find really fun things to do here (I've only been here three months) and this one topped the charts! It was a tad bit expensive, (I paid 1700 Dhs for the jump AND a DVD/pictures) but I'm hooked now! They have another facility for training in the desert out of town, and I'm thinking about taking lessons now!
> I stumbled across the place accidentally after getting lost trying to find Barastis...Am I the last one to know about this place or am I just ignorant?
> Maybe if enough people are interested we can organize a trip for expats!?? I know I'll go again (next paycheck though!  )
> cheers!
> c



Woooooo, i still prepare to try it this year. I ve tried bumjee-jumping before, it was excellent. Do you fall down on the sea or sand? Do you need any trainting before skydiving? Where did you do the skydiving?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

wendywang518 said:


> Woooooo, i still prepare to try it this year. I ve tried bumjee-jumping before, it was excellent. Do you fall down on the sea or sand? Do you need any trainting before skydiving? Where did you do the skydiving?


I believe it was a tandem-jump, which means you are strapped to a certified tandem-skydiver (i.e. you in front, he is behind you) so very little training is required (i.e. just cross your arms when leaving the airplan, open when both are in the air and he tabbed you, pick your legs up when landing, etc).

You won't learn to fly the chute, align for the landing and land, etc.

It is similar to a scuba trial dive where minimum training is required and you pretty much totally relied on the guide for your safety.

The "hardest" part of skydiving is at the airplane door. Once you are out, it is all fun


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

wendywang518 said:


> Do you fall down on the sea or sand?


Hopefully, NEITHER!!!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't worry about the fall, it is the LANDING that you should be concerned with...


----------



## kangagt (Aug 11, 2010)

*Holy Crap!!!!*



subterminal said:


> I just wanted to let you all know about the most fun I've had here in Dubai since I arrived here a few months ago...Skydiving over the Palm Jumeriah! Skydive Dubai is right down by the marina and JBR. They took us up to 13000' above the city and we jumped out of an airplane...wow!! The rush was indescribable. I've been struggling to find really fun things to do here (I've only been here three months) and this one topped the charts! It was a tad bit expensive, (I paid 1700 Dhs for the jump AND a DVD/pictures) but I'm hooked now! They have another facility for training in the desert out of town, and I'm thinking about taking lessons now!
> I stumbled across the place accidentally after getting lost trying to find Barastis...Am I the last one to know about this place or am I just ignorant?
> Maybe if enough people are interested we can organize a trip for expats!?? I know I'll go again (next paycheck though!  )
> cheers!
> c


WOW!!! That is OUTRAGEOUSLY expensive. I learned to skydive in the states, started back in 02', and my home club is still only $180 for a tandem with video! I'd been thinking about making a few jumps as I travel through DXB 8-10 times a year, but I think I'll pass now. Just another reason that city is over rated. Expensive shopping and cool biuldings are nice, but its still a desolate desert with no appeal and not much to do after the first couple weeks other than waste your money.


----------



## subterminal (Nov 30, 2010)

wendywang518 said:


> Woooooo, i still prepare to try it this year. I ve tried bumjee-jumping before, it was excellent. Do you fall down on the sea or sand? Do you need any trainting before skydiving? Where did you do the skydiving?


Naw, they give you all the training right there before the jump. Theres not much to it really...arch your back and put your feet back and your arms out! My instructor said that he used to work at the Um al Qwain (sp) skydive center and that it was closed down now. I think that skydive dubai is the only show in town! 
You land on a manicured lawn they have right in front of the building by the marina! SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry about resurrecting an old thread but my cousin and her husband will be in Dubai for a wedding in November and would like to book a Skydiving session. 

They've looked at Skydive Dubai (I think the Palm drop zone is temporarily closed due to construction or something) but also heard about some facility in Ras Al Khaimah. Does anyone have any information on who to contact, what the cost is, etc? Any information will be appreciated.

If you know someone personally that works in any of these centers and can make the arrangements, please do let me know so that I can get in touch with them directly.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

fear of heights is an odd thing.

you can get serious disco legs at the top of a 20ft extension ladder, but happily jump out of a plane.

I've not skydived (want to!!) but i have done a week's paragliding in the UK.
leaving the ground under a canopy and gliding around in thermals several hundred feet in the air was magical. However, i find rock climbing terrifying!

i'm definitely giving it a go when the finances settle down!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

vantage said:


> you can get serious disco legs at the top of a 20ft extension ladder, but happily jump out of a plane.!


There is no chute falling from a 20-ft ladder, versus 2 chutes out of an airplane... 



vantage said:


> I've not skydived (want to!!) but i have done a week's paragliding in the UK.
> leaving the ground under a canopy and gliding around in thermals several hundred feet in the air was magical. However, i find rock climbing terrifying!


Am a certified skydiver and serious rock climber years ago (younger and lighter ), and would love to do paragliding (even some motorized paragliding).

In the past, was looking into a paragliding vacation in the Alps (or like) but got busy.

I have seen someone advertised about teaching motorized paragliding in UAE lately, wonder if anyone here done it...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you know any Sky Divers here CCR who can perhaps help with bookings, etc?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ccr said:


> There is no chute falling from a 20-ft ladder, versus 2 chutes out of an airplane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd be up for that! never tried the motorised version, though.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

vantage said:


> i'd be up for that! never tried the motorised version, though.


I haven't seen the ad lately, but remembering the training cost was ~10,000 AED.

He was also selling the motorized rigs, and the range was from 20,000 AED+ (IIRC)

The cost was not bad, but I didn't know how much hassle to get "flying permit" from UAE government (if needed, never know here)


----------



## angieuae (Apr 2, 2012)

Skydive is fun and I want to try it!!


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Sorry about resurrecting an old thread but my cousin and her husband will be in Dubai for a wedding in November and would like to book a Skydiving session.
> 
> They've looked at Skydive Dubai (I think the Palm drop zone is temporarily closed due to construction or something) but also heard about some facility in Ras Al Khaimah. Does anyone have any information on who to contact, what the cost is, etc? Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Website states that Palm is closed until end of August, so it should be open now. Can't post the link as I don't have enough posts. 

I've done a jump from there, it was great. Booking procedure isn't complicated, I just rang and said what day we all wanted to jump then paid a deposit. I understand you can turn up on the day to jump, but you may have to wait until a slot is free to do so, and that could take a while.

When we went there was no waiting, filled in the disclaimer form, had the training chat with the tandem jumper. Essentially up in the air an hour after arriving, then hurtling towards the floor very quickly.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Skydive Dubai have started operating again, they've increased their runway length and are planning to start operating with a C130 Hercules. I think I'd fancy the flight in the Herc more than the jump.


----------

